
Our fixation with maths doesn’t add up (OpEd) - bootload
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/mar/10/fixation-maths-doesnt-add-up-targets
======
dugite-code
I would say higher maths is important in schooling primarily because almost no
child "knows" what they are going to do for the rest of their lives.

Given how important each field of maths is to many different technical and
non-technical careers and how long it can take to cover and understand them
all you don't want to hamstring anyone who might need it, either when studying
for a STEM career or when changing careers.

Do politicians and school administrators go gah-gah for easy measurement
metrics? Sure, but I would argue focusing on maths is one of the few instances
where it's not really a bad thing.

